# ISO chest congestion remedies



## Alix (Aug 19, 2011)

Before you all start telling me to go to the doctor, I will go on Monday. I just refuse to go to anyone but my own doctor. We got home too late for me to squeeze in today so I'm stuck til Monday.

So...symptoms:

-Wet cough (and yes, productive and not pretty) in the morning, dry by evening. Uncontrollable sometimes...necessitating a brace against a wall or leg crossing. 
-No fever, but fatigue. LOTS of fatigue. 
-Very slight nasal congestion. No more than my usual allergy related stuff though so I would discount this as a symptom.

So my biggest issue is the coughing. It is really starting to hurt me bad. I ache from the base of my spine to the top of my head. I haven't cracked any ribs yet, but lordy I cough hard enough to do that. 

I'm sucking back tea like there is no tomorrow. Mint is top of my list, inhaling the steam and drinking it. I'd love some other ideas to help me get through this ASAP. I have a LOT to do the next couple of weeks and I need to be in top shape to get there. Help?


----------



## NotActuallyaHero (Aug 19, 2011)

This sounds pretty stupid but it got me through a bad weekend last winter.

Turn your shower on hot, high. Sit in the steamy room with a hot tea and some menthol drops.

Relax and waste water.

Don't tell environmentalists.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 19, 2011)

I would do zinc cough drops and robitussin DM if it were me.


----------



## merstar (Aug 20, 2011)

For the cough: Peppermint tea is great, as is Eucalyptus.

For the general cold, take Chewable Acerola C tablets with Bioflavonoids, 500 mg each. Also, sublingual B12.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't discount good old Vick's or mentholatum for your chest, that would help ease your muscles and the congestion.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 20, 2011)

There are many herbal remedies you could try. Here's a few of my favourites.
Mix one tsp of turmeric in a little water and drink 3 times daily. Taste horrible but it works wonders. Just swallow it fast!

You can also make yourself a cup of strong ginger tea with honey and lemon. I add 1/4 tsp of cayenne pepper, it opens my chest fast. 

Rub some vicks vapour rub on your chest and back and the bottoms of your feet (yes your feet, it stops the coughing!)

Another good home remedy would be Echinacea Drops, just buy some at the pharmacy and drink as it says on the bottle.

Garlic, parsley and watercress are also great for colds and flu.

I never go to the Dr for cold and flu, I've never needed too, just use what I have in the house. 

Hope you can use one of these. Turmeric is a natural antibiotic, anti microbial and anti inflammatory. You can get them in capsule form if you can't stand the taste.


----------



## licia (Aug 20, 2011)

Mucinex is really good for congestion. It breaks mine up in a hurry. Be aware that you will be spitting up junk. Our daugter's doctor told her to use it for fibromyalgia as it also removes the junk from tissues involved.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 20, 2011)

licia said:


> Mucinex is really good for congestion. It breaks mine up in a hurry. Be aware that you will be spitting up junk. Our daughter's doctor told her to use it for fibromyalgia as it also removes the junk from tissues involved.



Very good stuff....Like Licia says...it keeps your cough 'productive'... and this is a good thing...For the cough...peppermint in some bourbon...sip slowly!


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 20, 2011)

Make a tea with thyme.  It's good for coughing.  My Mom had a chronic, violent morning cough that was helped by regular use of the thyme. 

Drink it like you're doing with the mint, it's good to drink, but equally as good in aromatherapy.

I hope you're feeling much better soon!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 20, 2011)

delsym might be your short term answer, alix.  delsym is an otc cough syrup, only it is customarily kept behind the counter at the pharmacy.  so you have to ask for it by name.  imo, delsym is as effective a cough suppressant as is codeine.  but, if you can get the codeine, it's probably more enjoyable to use....so long as you keep that doctor's appointment, alix--the delsym or the codeine will only suppress your cough and give you some much needed peace, won't cure a thing. good luck....


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 20, 2011)

Lots and lots of water (tea counts!) and Mucinex.  FYI, there is a generic Mucinex, which will save you money.

Try sleeping in your recliner--sometimes that is the only thing that works for me.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 20, 2011)

Hot steamy baths with some Vic's or mint mixed into the water help too. Would also help relax and relieve sore muscles. Mucinex works well. Be careful with it and the generics though. I found the generics especially made me really sleepy and sometimes a little dizzy. Lots of water and try to sleep propped up a little and with a humidifier if you have one.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm thinking a vaporizer would help, too. I bought one several years ago at a drug store and it was really pretty cheap for what it does. Like mentioned, you've gotta break this thing up and hot steam is a good thing. I would even get in the shower and let the hot water pound on my chest.
And don't discount some good homemade chicken noodle soup. Lots of vitamins there.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 20, 2011)

Yet another vote for "Mucinex", although you may not have that name brand of _*Guaifenesin *_in Canada, I know you have it in some form.  It works wonders!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 20, 2011)

If you're looking for something you can buy at a pharmacy this stuff is fabulous too!!
Boiron
They make a syrup called Stodal that also works very well for coughs.


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmmm...mucinex sounds like it might be just the ticket. I really don't have cold symptoms (other than the freaking cough) so I might go do that. 

vitauta, I DO have codeine pills from a few years back when I had H1N1. They were the only way I could get any sleep. True, they don't cure anything, but they sure helped me get some much needed rest! I'll pop one at bedtime tonight. 

I should have mentioned that I've done enough garlic, honey, wine and echinacea to sink a ship. Not budging this freaking cough. I've had two lovely hot baths since we returned home and that has definitely helped with the aching muscles. DANG you can sure hurt yourself coughing! I keep thinking maybe I'll come out of this with abs of steel...hahahaha!

Sounds like I might try the thyme tea too. Zhizara, do I just buy fresh thyme and brew it like I do the mint? I have a mint patch that I just rip handfuls out of for my tea. 

UB, does it need to be bourbon or will scotch work? I think I might give that a go tonight once I'm done driving all over the place.  That might help me sleep more than a codeine pill!


----------



## Janet H (Aug 20, 2011)

GINGER!

Ginger tea, candied ginger or even fresh,  etc.  Ginger relaxes smooth muscle tissue and can help soothe that cough. You can add sugar or honey and lemon if you like. 

Don't use ginger in excess if you are pregnant, however (that relaxed muscle thing become a problem....).

You can buy ginger tea but it's best made from fresh ginger.  Shred up about an inch of ginger root, pour 2 C of boiling water over and let steep for a few mins. Strain. Drink.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 20, 2011)

Alix, fresh or dried thyme is fine.  If you have dried on hand just fill half of one side of your tea ball with it and steep in boiling water.  Tasty and mild.  

Use it the same way as you do the mint, inhaling the steam until it's cool enough to sip.

Also have some chicken noodle soup.  It helps with anything in your chest.


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2011)

Janet, the tea I've been drinking today is mint and ginger! Fortuitous! Thanks for the tip. 

Zhizara, I have the dried stuff on hand so I'll try some of that too. 

I found some Benylin cough syrup in our cabinet and it has that Guaifenesin stuff in it. The pharmacist doesn't have mucinex here so I'll just give the Benylin a go. I think I'll do Benylin during the day so I can cough all the goo out and then do the brandy or codeine at bedtime. Ahhhh!

Dinner tonight will be chicken soup! Thanks all.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 20, 2011)

NotActuallyaHero said:


> This sounds pretty stupid but it got me through a bad weekend last winter.
> 
> Turn your shower on hot, high. Sit in the steamy room with a hot tea and some menthol drops.
> 
> ...


 
i agree with you. best thing i know to do. used to work on my son's severe asthma when he was young.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 20, 2011)

Alix, I hate to sound like a "mother" but be sure you get to your doctor on Monday if you're not a *whole lot* better.  You could easily have something as serious as an upper respiratory infection, or worse.  A few months back I got sick like you on a cruise in the Baltic and had it not been for the "hospital" on board they would have transferred me to a hospital in St. Petersberg  Russia!!  Not someplace I'd want to be sick!  Anyway, $2,500 later,  I ended up getting  respiratory therapy and intravenous antibiotics on the ship.  End of lecture.


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2011)

Trust me Kayelle, I'll be going in on Monday. I just need to survive til then! I've just learned that _good_ medical care is more important that just _any_ medical care. My lungs are my weak spot and I'm pretty sure I do have an infection of some kind. I just need to keep it all moving until I can get in. My timing on this really sucked. We arrived back in town just as my Dr's office was closing for the weekend. Argh! 

And you can lecture me anytime my friend! I don't take offense, rather I feel cared for. Thank you.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 20, 2011)

Back in the day before all the pills, syrups and inhalers, one of the tricks for lung congestion was to induce vomiting.  The act of vomiting releases the body's natural theophylline and opens up the lungs.  Docs would advise ipecac and it would really help.  I detest vomiting myself but have noticed that when I'm congested and coughing, I'll sometimes gag on the mucus and vomit and always feel so much better afterward.  That is something you may or may not want to try.


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2011)

You're kidding me. Barfing helps my LUNGS? OK, going to go do a little googling on this one. Thanks jabbur, I love learning something new.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 20, 2011)

Unless you already know what is wrong with you, if you are "trying to survive until Monday" I would go to the ER.

There are things that seem like you can maintain and the longer you wait the worse it gets, until you are just dead.

Lemon, ginger, chocolate, whatever, they don't stop infections.  Lung infections are serious.  Go to the hospital.

Sheesh.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 20, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> There are things that seem like you can maintain and the longer you wait the worse it gets, until you are just dead.


 
I had that happen to me once


----------



## jabbur (Aug 20, 2011)

Alix said:


> You're kidding me. Barfing helps my LUNGS? OK, going to go do a little googling on this one. Thanks jabbur, I love learning something new.



I worked in a pediatrician's office and one of the "old" docs who used to make house calls told us that.


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for caring Frank. I'm not stupid, and I have a lovely protective husband looking after me as well. I can wait til Monday. I'd just like to do it with as little discomfort as possible. 

jabbur, I can't find a reference to throwing up to relieve congestion. Got any links I can read? 

pacanis, I'm so glad you recovered!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 21, 2011)

jim henson wasn't stupid either, just mistaken. are you any better today, alix?


----------



## Alix (Aug 21, 2011)

Feeling a wee bit better today. The congestion is clearing a bit. I'm still coughing hard enough to see stars though. Blech. I ache from coughing so much. Still no nasal or sinus involvement, thank heavens for small mercies! 

Got my chicken soup on the stove with lots of garlic in it. Smells yummy, lets hope it does some good.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 21, 2011)

Alix, look for body response to vomiting.  It has something to do with way the body uses muscles to expel the stomach contents which then stimulates parts of the neurotransmitters in the brain that helps open the airways afterwards.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 23, 2011)

Well?


----------



## Alix (Aug 23, 2011)

No antibiotics, as I've fought off the worst of it already. (I am allergic to penicillin and sulfa drugs so we avoid antibiotics whenever possible) I have to check in again to make sure the congestion is still improving. All will be well in time, thanks Frank!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2011)

Alix said:


> No antibiotics, as I've fought off the worst of it already. (I am allergic to penicillin and sulfa drugs so we avoid antibiotics whenever possible) I have to check in again to make sure the congestion is still improving. All will be well in time, thanks Frank!



So glad you're better honey.


----------



## Alix (Aug 23, 2011)

Me too! I have a little ways to go yet, but I'm well enough to go to work tonight (darn it all!).


----------



## vitauta (Aug 23, 2011)

Alix said:


> Me too! I have a little ways to go yet, but I'm well enough to go to work tonight (darn it all!).




well now you've gone overboard with this "getting well" thing, alix--you're not s'posed to be feeling quite good enough to return to work yet.... welcome back, alix. go easy, take care....


----------



## Alix (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks vitauta. Stupid me getting well enough to go back to work. At least its evenings for the next couple of days, it will be less intense. I hope.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 23, 2011)

Good to hear yer still alive Alix.  

I am allergic to penicillin too...  It is nice the alternatives are so expensive.. makes me feel like designer antibiotics.


----------



## spork (Aug 23, 2011)

Glad to hear you've not only survived but improved over the weekend, Alix!

Do tell us, which medication or home remedy worked the best?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 24, 2011)

So glad, Alix.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## Alix (Aug 24, 2011)

spork said:


> Glad to hear you've not only survived but improved over the weekend, Alix!
> 
> Do tell us, which medication or home remedy worked the best?



Which one made me FEEL better or which one actually caused improvement? Heh heh heh. Booze made me feel better but I think the codeine and sleep were probably the ticket to healing. I wouldn't discount the garlicky chicken soup either. 

And Frank, I can only take erythromycin derivatives, talk about $$$!!! Sucks hey?


----------

